# Had to cut Teddy's hair short (long story)



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well it happened! We went away for 6 days and a very dear friend kept Teddy for us. She has a Pomeranian that she brushes, so I thought she would be able to keep up with Teddy. She would send me pics everyday of the puff balls she got off him. I had been getting a LOT more and I thought he was blowing his coat....so I was kind of relieved to see it had slowed down some.

Boy was I WRONG! He came home with tons and tons of gnarls, knots and matting!! Not like huge clumps, but I was SO upset all I could do was cry each time I tried to brush/comb him! I went to the stores and bought every single detangle item I could find. My groomer was out of town and wouldn't be back for another week, so I just tried to get as many out as I could in an hour sitting at a time; that's all Teddy would sit still for. I finally had to cut some of them out because they were getting bigger and bigger. It was AWFUL! 

I finally got him to the groomer, she said his hair looked and felt SO healthy she thought we could still keep his hair a little longer & she would try to thin it out some. WRONG! She called me and told me that there was a lot of matting, especially his 'armpits' & she was going to have to cut him short. I kind of figured this was going to happen, so I agreed but asked her to try and keep his head and tail as best she could. OMG! He is ALL head now! 

Yes, I KNOW it'll grow back, but I'm pretty upset about all this. I think we're going to have to keep it on the short side as we will be traveling again in September and we can't take him with us. Our daughter will be keeping him, and I KNOW already she won't be able to brush him well, so shorter will be better for now. Besides, his hair seems to grow soooo slow! The groomer had shaved his nose in March and it still sticks out straight! 

For the future to help me keep up with his coat and possibly allow it to grow back a little, I want to know what everyone thinks about Warren London products? I read on another thread the Hydrating Butter is well recommended. What about their other products? The 2-in-1 Shampoo & Conditioner and the 10 in 1 After Bath Spray?? 

Thanks for reading, letting me vent and ANY help/suggestions are appreciated!! Enjoy the pictures of Teddy "Big Head". 
:jaw:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww..still looks cute as can be! I see what ya mean about the head though! I have never tried the Warren London products.I have found that the best products for Whimsy are the Espree Silky Show Shampoo...and also the Silky Show Conditioner. Once a month or so I use the Espree Natural Luxury Remoisturizer instead of the conditioner. Comb and brush ( get down to the skin )everyday.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

UGH! Why do some pictures show up sideways??


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

whimsy said:


> Awww..still looks cute as can be! I see what ya mean about the head though! I have never tried the Warren London products.I have found that the best products for Whimsy are the Espree Silky Show Shampoo...and also the Silky Show Conditioner. Once a month or so I use the Espree Natural Luxury Remoisturizer instead of the conditioner. Comb and brush ( get down to the skin )everyday.


Thanks....I just still feel REALLY bad about the matting. I could tell he was uncomfortable. He was constantly scratching at the areas.

I'll look into the Silky Show also...Whimsy is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The trouble is, each Havanese coat is a little different, and responds best to different products. I like Espree products, but for Kodi's coat, Biogroom shampoo and conditioner works best. CC Spectrum 10 works bout as well, but is a lot more expensive.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't worry Teddy will be back to normal in no time. I have to agree with Karen in that all these pups coats are very different. I cut Mae down before any blowing coat started but I have had Timmy short and never went through it I can only imagine. I've used CC White on White, Bio-Groom Super White and Isle of Dogs #10 and I have to say I like IOD #10 the best at least for my pups. I also use CC Ice on Ice and Coat Handler sprays when I do comb outs and swear by them. I like these sprays the best because it doesn't seem to leave any residue like some of the others I've used. I did get a sample of Gold on Gold when I ordered some combs so I'm going to use that on Mae next time we have a bath which might be this week.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Bette, I'm probably the one on the forum having gone through this most recently. I feel your anguish.

But as the others have said, it will grow back before you know it, truly. 

It's been a valuable, albeit embarrassing experience for me and I like to think it's making me a better Havanese owner over the long-run.

I also tried to keep the head long, and my dog looked like an exploding Q-tip. I finally let the groomer 'balance' her all out and I'm really glad I did.

Chin up, Teddy still loves you every bit as much as he did before. And he'll have a cool rest of the summer.

Gary and Rory


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I love the second picture, he almost smiling and probably saying " Its okay mom - I will grow back".

I've have tried the 10-in 1, its okay I guess I wasn't too impressed. I still have over half the bottom in a drawer somewhere. I LOVE Warren London Leave In Hydrating Butter so much we have a gallon size of it. I've tried a LOT of different shampoo and conditioners on my two. I haven't been a fan of just one. I have had Espana Silk All Natural Protein Shampoo in my stash for over year or two :redface: (when I got Canela 2 years ago I went crazy with buyng grooming products) I haven't tried Espana Silk since no one really mention it and I wasn't in a rush to use it but I finally used it about a month ago. I wish I would have tried it sooner. As soon as I dried them off I felt a huge difference in the coat. Very silky, soft and the best part for me, no strong smell. So much as I went online to order a regular size bottle since I only had a trial size. Another good product is the Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shinespray - a few forum members use it and love it too. You could find it on Amazon too.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm going broke ... trying various products, combs, etc.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

:amen:Marbel me too! I did order the CC #5 and the wooden pin brush today finally and still thinking of buying the rat tail comb #10 , no advice on the shampoos & conditioner except I did purchase the Warren London hydrating butter LOVVEEE it so far! But I do want to get the CC ice on ice have read great things about it! I also have read great things about Pure Paws rinse less shampoo for in between baths etc want that too when puppy is older..

And he doesn't look bad at all love his face I think he's really cute! Esp love his top knot!!


----------



## BettyJ (Feb 13, 2014)

So sorry. I would have been very upset too!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Thanks Everyone*

I really appreciate all the input! I'm going to probably spend a lot of money the next week or so buying & trying different products. I'm wondering if I emailed the companies and ask for a trial size, if they would send it, what do you think?

And, a lot of people say Teddy always looks like he's smiling! I just combed & fixed his knot. He really has brightened out lives!!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

He looks adorable and happy!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Teddy is adorable and his hair will grow back quickly. I haven't left Leo with anyone as yet for this very reason.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Pucks104 said:


> Teddy is adorable and his hair will grow back quickly. I haven't left Leo with anyone as yet for this very reason.


Yeah, well....we can't always take him with us. And we can't take him in September because we will be gone all day for a few days & no one will be around to even take him out.

I'm a lot more calmer about the haircut....in a way I'm glad all the matting is gone! I don't like how big his head looks though. I need to have the groomer make him match the rest of his body.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

THANKS EVERYONE for all your input!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Marbel said:


> I'm going broke ... trying various products, combs, etc.


 I am broke  and I have stopped buying all the fancy products. I was told that Havanese have hair similar to a human. And I know of many breeders who just use human hair products. I have had great success with Pantene pro-v. Their are way to many to choose from so I just guessed. I have bought dogie shampoo's and conditioners and feel no difference in my two's coat. I like it better than CC products. My favorite was Bio groom because I liked the smell.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I am broke  and I have stopped buying all the fancy products. I was told that Havanese have hair similar to a human. And I know of many breeders who just use human hair products. I have had great success with Pantene pro-v. Their are way to many to choose from so I just guessed. I have bought dogie shampoo's and conditioners and feel no difference in my two's coat. I like it better than CC products. My favorite was Bio groom because I liked the smell.


Just goes to show how different all their coats are. I tried the Pantene on Kodi because I know a lot of people like it. He felt great and looked nice the first day. By the second, he looked all greasy, and his hair was totally flat. It was just much too heavy for his type of coat.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

jabojenny said:


> Don't worry Teddy will be back to normal in no time. I have to agree with Karen in that all these pups coats are very different. I cut Mae down before any blowing coat started but I have had Timmy short and never went through it I can only imagine. I've used CC White on White, Bio-Groom Super White and Isle of Dogs #10 and I have to say I like IOD #10 the best at least for my pups. I also use CC Ice on Ice and Coat Handler sprays when I do comb outs and swear by them. I like these sprays the best because it doesn't seem to leave any residue like some of the others I've used. I did get a sample of Gold on Gold when I ordered some combs so I'm going to use that on Mae next time we have a bath which might be this week.


Let me know how you liked Gold on Gold.


----------

